# Recent ROFR activity?



## night0wl (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Exploring the possibility of selling off my HGVC package.  I bought a dual 4800 point @ SeaWorld in the heart downturn for under $1/point.

What is the value now on the open market for platinum 1 bedroom packages (and 2 of them on one deed)?


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 22, 2013)

If you are selling then rofr is irrelevant, you just want a buyer or HGVC to pay you.

Seth Nock has one listed for $6250.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jonevans (Dec 23, 2013)

*6200 rofr*

Had a 7000 point fix week  new years at the vegas strip bought back by hilton for around 6800 dollars last month but bought a simular one last year for less ( seaworld)
:zzz:


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 23, 2013)

jonevans said:


> Had a 7000 point fix week  new years at the vegas strip bought back by hilton for around 6800 dollars last month but bought a simular one last year for less ( seaworld)
> :zzz:



Big difference in demand for NYE in Vegas vs Seaworld. 


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## brp (Dec 23, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Big difference in demand for NYE in Vegas vs Seaworld.



Yeah. Location is so important here. The NY properties (W. 57th and HCNY) are going for a premium now due to low availability, and going up. HCNY is about $1.50/point, heading for $2.

Cheers.


----------



## TheWizz (Dec 30, 2013)

brp said:


> Yeah. Location is so important here. The NY properties (W. 57th and HCNY) are going for a premium now due to low availability, and going up. HCNY is about $1.50/point, heading for $2.
> 
> Cheers.



I saw a HCNY on another website for $5500 for 7K annual points.  I've seen HCNY as low as 50 cents per point as the value will continue to slowly drop as the # of years you'll be able to use the property declines since HCNY units are not deeded, but RTU until 2032. 

W. 57th is a diff story since it is a deeded property.


----------



## brp (Jan 4, 2014)

TheWizz said:


> I saw a HCNY on another website for $5500 for 7K annual points.  I've seen HCNY as low as 50 cents per point as the value will continue to slowly drop as the # of years you'll be able to use the property declines since HCNY units are not deeded, but RTU until 2032.



Right, but that's just the listing price. Based on recent conversations with Judi, I have a feeling that this unit cannot be purchased for that price and pass ROFR. It will take a fair bit more than that, from my understanding.



TheWizz said:


> W. 57th is a diff story since it is a deeded property.



Very true here. This one is pretty much gone and Hilton are very active in buying back and reselling. Folks who bought early have made quite a bit of money on these.

Cheers.


----------



## Dripps (Jul 31, 2014)

Still waiting to hear from Hilton regarding the ROFR on the unit we are trying to buy at Kings Land. The deed does say they have 15 days but we are just over that now and as far as I know, they haven't signed off.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 31, 2014)

Dripps said:


> Still waiting to hear from Hilton regarding the ROFR on the unit we are trying to buy at Kings Land. The deed does say they have 15 days but we are just over that now and as far as I know, they haven't signed off.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!



Do you mind sharing what you purchased / price?  I thought they had 30 days to respond.

They may not be interested, I think they have plenty of Kingsland to sell still.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 31, 2014)

HGVC ROFR on a Vegas on the Strip 7k Platinum at $7,500


----------



## Dripps (Jul 31, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Do you mind sharing what you purchased / price?  I thought they had 30 days to respond.
> 
> They may not be interested, I think they have plenty of Kingsland to sell still.



I hope you're right.  $15,000 for 12,600 points 2 bedroom Platinum Phase 1.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 31, 2014)

Dripps said:


> I hope you're right.  $15,000 for 12,600 points 2 bedroom Platinum Phase 1.




I think you will be fine, that's a great deal.


----------



## vacationbear (Aug 1, 2014)

Dripps said:


> I hope you're right.  $15,000 for 12,600 points 2 bedroom Platinum Phase 1.





SmithOp said:


> I think you will be fine, that's a great deal.



Uh- that sounds really good! I am drifting also in that direction...
What are the annual dues?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 1, 2014)

vacationbear said:


> Uh- that sounds really good! I am drifting also in that direction...
> What are the annual dues?



Check the Sticky at the top of the page, we post maintenance fees every year as the bills come in.  Kingsland is around $1600 all in for a 2 bedroom phase one.


----------



## vacationbear (Aug 1, 2014)

Right!   
$1,623.44

Thanks!


----------



## night0wl (Feb 1, 2015)

anyone know recent rofr activity...?


----------



## Vstopaz (Mar 4, 2015)

*Recent ROFR Activity*

I just bought 4800 Annual Platinum Points at HGVC Sea World for $4,000 and it passed ROFR with Hilton.  I am also in Escrow on 4800 Annual Platinum Points with the Hilton Hawaiian Village for $8500.  That's the one I am worried about...


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 5, 2015)

Vstopaz said:


> I just bought 4800 Annual Platinum Points at HGVC Sea World for $4,000 and it passed ROFR with Hilton.  I am also in Escrow on 4800 Annual Platinum Points with the Hilton Hawaiian Village for $8500.  That's the one I am worried about...



If they ROFR that one at that price, please let me know (It would be shock and awe to me). 


They would be paying over  twice what they didn't exercise on for sea world........

Or is this for a fixed Xmas week or something like that?


----------



## night0wl (Mar 5, 2015)

Vstopaz said:


> I just bought 4800 Annual Platinum Points at HGVC Sea World for $4,000 and it passed ROFR with Hilton.  I am also in Escrow on 4800 Annual Platinum Points with the Hilton Hawaiian Village for $8500.  That's the one I am worried about...



Wow, less than $1 a point...guess those increase in fee (especially resort transfer fee) are catching up to Hilton


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 5, 2015)

night0wl said:


> Wow, less than $1 a point...guess those increase in fee (especially resort transfer fee) are catching up to Hilton



Being able to buy in for next to nothing at affiliates like the bay club doesn't help either.


----------



## vacationbear (Mar 6, 2015)

Just passed ROFR for Kings Land, 12600 points (phase 1) for ~$17k.


----------



## brp (Mar 6, 2015)

The big advantage to Flamingo...no ROFR.

We just got a second 5000 point contract for $3000. I'm sure I could have gotten one for less, but this was quite nice, I think.

Cheers.


----------



## freewill (Mar 6, 2015)

Just as another (pending) data point, we are currently waiting to see if they exercise ROFR on our purchase of a 4800 pt platinum contract at LV Strip for $2,500.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 6, 2015)

freewill said:


> Just as another (pending) data point, we are currently waiting to see if they exercise ROFR on our purchase of a 4800 pt platinum contract at LV Strip for $2,500.



wow...is that the normal price or exceptionally low?


----------



## freewill (Mar 6, 2015)

night0wl said:


> wow...is that the normal price or exceptionally low?



I don't know for sure (though I certainly hope it was especially low!!) but I just found out that Hilton waived ROFR, so I am extremely pleased!!


----------



## Robotpedlr (Mar 6, 2015)

Vstopaz said:


> I just bought 4800 Annual Platinum Points at HGVC Sea World for $4,000 and it passed ROFR with Hilton.  I am also in Escrow on 4800 Annual Platinum Points with the Hilton Hawaiian Village for $8500.  That's the one I am worried about...



I purchased the same (4,800 1br Plat at Seaworld) for $3,750 which just closed in Jan.


----------



## linsj (Mar 6, 2015)

freewill said:


> Just as another (pending) data point, we are currently waiting to see if they exercise ROFR on our purchase of a 4800 pt platinum contract at LV Strip for $2,500.



Where did you find this contract? That's an amazing bargain!


----------



## freewill (Mar 6, 2015)

linsj said:


> Where did you find this contract? That's an amazing bargain!



Judi K's website.  It sort of jumped off the screen because it was so much lower than the other listings -- and gave rise to questions I asked in another thread about resale price variation!


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 6, 2015)

freewill said:


> Judi K's website.  It sort of jumped off the screen because it was so much lower than the other listings -- and gave rise to questions I asked in another thread about resale price variation!



Sellers should keep this technique in mind


----------



## jonevans (Mar 8, 2015)

*HGVC las vegas strip 4800*

Took a while but just picked  up a 1bed platium @ 4800 point for $4k including this years maintenance fees that cleared RoFR an should be in my account by months end.

Sellers give best deals when there is the fees to pay so shopping is best in late winter months.  After yearly fees are paid then it turns to selling with point or taking vacation to sellers.  

So i got 2 contracts for a total of 11800 for purchase price of around 11K and am now planning to go to italy next year.

The RoFR of hilton is a up and down trend but my advice is always pay what you think it worth and dont worry about hilton as thre is always the next one. What sucks is waiting a month or so to know and then in that month a better deal always is seen.


----------

